# Help with Quotes



## bscastro (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi,

Sorry if this was already posted. I looked through some of the recent posts and could not find it, so here it goes:

In some people's quotes it says, "Originally posted by xxxx." How do you put this in your quotes? Mine just says, "quote:..." then goes on with the post. 

Thanks for any help,
Bryan


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *In some people's quotes it says, "Originally posted by xxxx." How do you put this in your quotes? Mine just says, "quote:..." then goes on with the post.
> *



This should be done automatically if you hit the Quote (not Post Reply) button when making your post. It simply inserts:

[ QUOTE ][ i ]Originally posted by bscastro [ /i ]

before the bold tag, the quoted  text, and the end of the bold and quote tags.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2002)

Also, be certain you have both the opening and closing tag.

Make sure what you want quoted is sandwiched between [ quote ] and [ /quote ]  (no spaces.)


----------



## bscastro (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Also, be certain you have both the opening and closing tag.
> 
> Make sure what you want quoted is sandwiched between [ quote ] and [ /quote ]  (no spaces.)  *



I see...thanks!!


----------



## D.Cobb (Feb 8, 2003)

How do I do multiple quotes in the one post??

--Dave


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2003)

gotta do it manually,

either do a series of quote /quote combos, or sandwich em quote quote /quote /quote  with the brackets of course, and propper placement of everything.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *gotta do it manually,*


* WELL I GUESS I'LL TRY IT





			either do a series of quote /quote combos, or sandwich em quote quote /quote /quote  with the brackets of course, and propper placement of everything.
		
Click to expand...

* WELL IT WORKED THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## MJS (Sep 1, 2003)

[


----------

